# Crear un tamagotchi



## juankillo (Dic 31, 2006)

Hola Amigos!!
Oa acordais de aquella epoca en donde todos los dias nos levantabamos corriendo de la cama para ver si nuestro pequeño tamagotchi se habia despertado ya? que tiempos aquellos verdad? jjeje Hace poco que le regalé uno a mi sobrino pequeño y nose...siendo electronico me pico la curiosidad de que pasaria si creara un pequeño ser yo mismo desde 0, pero amigos...necesito ayuda...he pesando que se puede hacer mediante un pic y dentro de su programación hacer como una maquina de estados, con tres o cuatro entradas...pero el proyecto se me queda corto...alguien me puede pasar algun link para que sepa mas o menos como podria hacer un bichejo de esas caracteristicas?¿ o si alguien me puediera prestar información o sus conociemientos le estaria eternamente agradecido....espero vuestra ayuda compadres, muchas gracias por todo, que vaya bien y...feliz año!!


----------



## Aristides (Ene 5, 2007)

Hola juankillo, fijate en el proyecto de este "bicho", creo que tiene alguna de las características, que te pueden interesar para tu proyecto:

http://www.todomicrostamp.com/interactivo1.php


----------



## juankillo (Ene 6, 2007)

Hola de nuevo! 
Muchas gracias por tu ayuda Aristides, creo que es un propuesta excepcional y muy interesante igual o mas que lo de mi proyecto del tamagochi. Creo que seguire algunos de sus consejos. Que vaya bien. Gracias de nuevo. Hasta luego compañeros!


----------

